# I Broke Into My Dog's Stash For My Dinner



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

...of liver! I love liver and onions, so while portioning out some liver for Mateo, I stole a piece and cooked it up. 

The thing is, I don't eat other red meat (doesn't appeal to me for some reason), but liver is a real treat: whether it's from beef/chicken/calf...whatever.

I was wondering, though, how would one cook beef heart; I am thinking of trying some myself.

Good thing my dog is okay with sharing.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

No idea how to cook heart, but I regularly break into my dog's food, or vice versa. Any meat I buy could go either way.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I...haven't ever done that...no...never LOL


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have taken chickens out of my dogs stuff, but not the liver or heart. I have beef cheek meat that I hear is a delicacy? But I don't think I would try it.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I've guilty of breaking into my dogs stash too..

As for the beef heart, you can slice it and fry it or you could put it in the oven and bake it. I personally think it is disgusting... but lots of my family members love it. I do prefer it fried rather than baked, though (I won't turn down food you put in front of me, was raised to eat whatever I was given.. except pickles and mustard - YUCK!!).


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

My friend broke inot her dog's stash of beef heart and she didn't like it at all. This is someone who likes everything! On the other hand my brother likes hearts of all kinds.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have taken some whole chickens that were meant for the dogs. :angel:

They have it pretty good around here so I can't feel guilty about it. LOL

Let us know how the beef heart is if you cook it? I hear it is very healthy. COQ10 and what not.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

I've stolen some from my dogs.... Lol.

Only when I've gotten desperate and didn't have any meat for myself lol.

My mom loves liver and onions... So she has taken some from the dogs.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i had a buffalo tongue that looked good once you sliced it but I never tried it because I didn't think I could deal with the rough outside part


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Yum I love liver!


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Really the only thing my dogs eat that I might possibly eat would be deer meat...but all the deer meat I get is either freezer burnt or else I don't know how safe it would be to eat it after it's been put in the freezer after being quartered, and then sat out until it's thawed enough for me to breakdown. Maybe this year if someone gives me a whole deer I will save a roast or something for the people to eat, LOL.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

We are currently debating on breaking into the pork ribs.. I'm not compleatly against it, but part of me feels guilty because that is their favorite! My BF however wasn't pleased when I bought the dogs pork ribs, and we got Romen noodles.... lol So We may have to do it this one time.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 18, 2011)

being german we grew up eating all kinds of organ meats. just today i picked up buffalo heart for the dog and was thinking of sneaking a piece


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

I buy chicken quarters or whole chickens with the whole house hold in mind, so I'm in and out of Ecko's freezer all of the time. He has more meat then we do. LOL!
Plus, it's not stealing if I bought it for him.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I
> Let us know how the beef heart is if you cook it? I hear it is very healthy. COQ10 and what not.


Exactly what I heard, too. CoQ10 is supposed to be so good for you...but the supplements are expensive. Off to google cooking beef heart...


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Let us know how the beef heart is if you cook it? I hear it is very healthy. COQ10 and what not.


My grandfather is continuously telling me how healthy it is when I say I hate it. Full of essential animo acids, packed with protien, and very low in calories.. I'm not sure if this is true but after researching a little my grandfather definitely knows what he's talking about lol!

Is Beef Heart Healthy? | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I would consider breaking into Avery's stash but considering I reuse bags and there is no way of knowing what was in that bag last I think it's safer not to. The only thing I have right now that's not human grade is venison...


----------

